# Lepa Aquachanger 120 Lüfter problem



## s00n (28. November 2016)

*Lepa Aquachanger 120 Lüfter problem*

Guten Tag Zusammen,
ich benötige Hilfe bei meinem Problem.

Ich benutze zur Kühlung meine Prozessors die Lepa Aquachanger 120, im Idle läuft diese bei ca. 25-30 °C.
Bei Last geht es schon an die 60°C.

Beim Versuch den Lüfter im UEFI Einzustellen, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Lüfter lediglich und egal bei welcher Temperatur nur mit 620-640rpm läuft.
Mit Prime 95 schon getestet und hatte den Proz schon auf 95°C.

Also egal ob ich den Lüfter über PWM oder DC steuern will er reagiert nicht auf die Temperatur oder die Lüftersteuerung.
Angeschlossen habe ich die Lüfter über die CPU_FAN Verbindung am Board, und die Pumper über den WATER_PUMP Anschluss am Mainboard.

Wenn der PC eingeschaltet wird, dreht der Regelt der Lüfter zum Anlauf jedoch auf 2100rpm hoch und Regelt dann wieder runter.

EDIT: Laut Hersteller soll der Lüfter mit 500-2100rpm laufen können.
Herstellerspezifikationen

Habe jetzt auch schon mehre Foren durchgelesen aber anscheinend hat niemand so ein Problem.

Meine Konfiguration:
Board: Asus MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 EATX Retail 
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-6700K auf 4,5Ghz
Ram: 16GB (2x 8192MB) HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14-14-14 Dual Kit
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+ Silver 
Graka:  Asus8GB D5 GTX 1070 STRIX OC GAMING 
Festpaltten: 3* WD 1Terrabyte
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 60GB für Betriebssystem
SSD: Kingston 60GB 475/525 Agility3 SA3 OCZ

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal fürs Lesen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
s00n86


----------

